# Best grease to use on drive shaft



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

I want to know what is the best grease to use on drive shaft: based on lithium or based on molybden . I want to replace the cover which is broken, and to put also grease. The old grease I know (probably wrong) that was based on lithium, but is dark grey, and in the shop the grease based on lithium, is dark grey. Also can I mix lithium based with molybden grease?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am assuming you are referring to the CV joint boot ? usually when you buy the replacement boot kit, they give you the grease with it. At least all of the kits I have ever seen ? 
Make sure you clean the old stuff out good before you repack it. If there is any dirt and grit in there, it'll ruin the CV joint.


----------



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I am assuming you are referring to the CV joint boot ? usually when you buy the replacement boot kit, they give you the grease with it. At least all of the kits I have ever seen ?
> Make sure you clean the old stuff out good before you repack it. If there is any dirt and grit in there, it'll ruin the CV joint.


Yes it's the CV join. I have the cover I need to buy only the grease. What do you think it's better?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I looked up the specs for grease sold specifically for CV joints and it all appears to be made in a lithium base, so I would probably stick with that. My only worry about mixing grease is that one might cause the other to break down ?


----------

